

What you're getting wrong about the MEAN stack - simonholmes
https://medium.com/@simonholmes/what-youre-getting-wrong-about-the-mean-stack-35e81c67bb39

======
PaulHoule
I'd strongly disagree with "developers like complexity", or at least that
successful developers like it.

